# Setting time on SquirrelMail



## Kevin Floyd (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello All,

How do I adjust the time on a SquirrelMail client?
The client is running on a linux system which is on a VMware ESXi host.
Currently the SquirrelMail client and the linux vm that it lives on are off by 2 hrs.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards,

Kevin Floyd


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Does Squirrelmail have a conf file anywhere? You might be able to find it in there. I haven't worked with squirrelmail in a long time so I don't really remember how to change it. I will see what I can find out for you.

Cheers!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Could it be a time zone issue on the client OS?


----------



## katyl (Jan 19, 2010)

Squirrelmail's time is the same as the server's time. Check your server's time by using the date command. Ensure that the timezone is correct. Use

```
dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
```
 on Debian/Ubuntu to change; the old command to do this is tzconfig, this is depreciated on most distros, but if you're not using a Debian based system, it should direct you to how you can change the time zone. There is also a setting in squirrelmail (see attachment) to configure the user/specific time zones. I personally set my server to UTC and let each user configure this themselves, seeing as I have users who span several time zones on my server.


----------

